# Campground In W. Nc Near The Blue Ridge Parkway



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

As an anniversary present to ourselves, my wife and I are planning a few days away to ride our motorcycles. We'll leave our house here in N. Georgia on Saturday July 2nd, and camp somewhere until the evening of July 6th. We'd like to spend the time in a campground that affords us great access to the Blue Ridge Parkway in western North Carolina. I assume we'd like to be within an hour or so north of Asheville, as we're heading to Ohio for work July 8-9-10.

Can anyone recommend a place? It doesn't need to be in a Nat'l Park (I'm pretty sure those people will think we're heathens even though our motorcycles aren't loud), just a nice, clean place to use as a jumping off point for our daily ventures up into the mountains.

Thanks.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Check out: http://www.lakejunaluska.com/camp-adventure/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Are you taking just the bikes? If so I'd recommend any of the campgrounds on the parkway. We used them last year when we drove the length of it and enjoyed the relaxed atmosphere. However, they were rather limited on big sites, so long RV's need not apply.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

How about here....Moonshine Creek CG

Gilligan


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Are you taking just the bikes? If so I'd recommend any of the campgrounds on the parkway. We used them last year when we drove the length of it and enjoyed the relaxed atmosphere. However, they were rather limited on big sites, so long RV's need not apply.


No, we're taking the bikes in our toy hauler. We'll be "camping" in our RV, and we're looking for a campground near the BRP.


----------



## INXS (Jan 29, 2007)

check out : www.campfirelodgings.com

we hauled our bikes in the raptor last year...stayed here for a week. about 15 minutes off the blue ridge parkway.

located up top a mountain... beautiful scenery.......


----------

